# Deckard Sedan



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Fresh in from Japan here's the latest Blade Runner vehicle from Fujimi....



















Bodyshell is perfectly moulded and the kit features lots of separate panels to apply to the basic shell making masking and painting of dissimilar colours easier...










The front end features some really fine detail....










The car is rear engined and features a lot of detail in that area....bright chrome and vinyl tubing are included for this....










Wheels are in satin chrome with vinyl tyres and metal axles...



















Decals are perfectly printed by Cartograf and feature internal monitors and barcode license plate...


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Oddly the etched fret from the Spinner kit is included but there are no references to it in the instructions...










As a bonus the first run of kits includes Deckard's blaster to around 1/4 scale. It might have been nice to have this in 1/24 too...



















The Police version is due here any day now. All that's really needed now are some decent figures from the aftermarket....


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

I looked this kit up on the net and it is a bit expensive for what I am seeing. Is it worth the price?


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

walsing said:


> I looked this kit up on the net and it is a bit expensive for what I am seeing. Is it worth the price?


I think it depends how big a fan of Blade Runner you are. Admittedly the price of Japanese kits has risen sharply due to a number of factors, but I think you basically get what you pay for.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for the preview- I have the Police version on order. 
The kits are expensive, but they are styrene and have a good parts break-down. Lots of room for enhancemnt if you wish.

BTW- what is the wire/tubing in the chrome tree bag go to?


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Richard Baker said:


> What is the wire/tubing in the chrome tree bag go to?


The tubing gets cut to lengths specified in the instructions then is used to detail the engine parts at the rear.


----------



## Al Loew (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks so much for the preview! This looks like a very nice kit.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the review. It's the best information about this kit that I've seen. I wasn't going to get it but am now on the fence since it looks much more detailed than I thought it would be.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

My Police Car has just arrived too...I'll post some pics tomorrow...


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I am really interested to find out if there are any differences between the two kits besides decals and the replica gun.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Richard Baker said:


> I am really interested to find out if there are any differences between the two kits besides decals and the replica gun.


The main difference appears to be the lighting bar on the roof...the Deckard version just has a single light mounted on the roof, the police car has three lights on a bar.
The rest of the instructions appear to be identical. Whether there were any differences internally is open to conjecture as the movie only shows Deckard sitting in his car very briefly and, as far as I'm aware, never shows the interior of the police version.
I might add some additional equipment to the police interior to give a little variety.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You can also get those kits cheaper by purchasing them overseas versus from a US vendor. It pays to shop around. They can be half the US price buying from Japan or Hong Kong.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Dekkard's Sedan wsa described as a grounded version of a Police Spinner. I am thinking of building the Police version in flight mode- not too sure wht changes will be made until I get the kit in my hands but I would like to have some changes. The classic spinner had a lot of things moving around to change modes, perhaps with this having the front wheels move in and covered, some vents deploy, nothing drastic, but it would be a fun way build it.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> Dekkard's Sedan wsa described as a grounded version of a Police Spinner. I am thinking of building the Police version in flight mode- not too sure wht changes will be made until I get the kit in my hands but I would like to have some changes. The classic spinner had a lot of things moving around to change modes, perhaps with this having the front wheels move in and covered, some vents deploy, nothing drastic, but it would be a fun way build it.


Well, I think you can get a hint if you work backwards from the kit...look at all that stuff hanging from the back, retrofitted (a really big thing with Scott for this film, retrofitting) stuff hanging off what appears to be the engine compartment. Then there's all the visible junk on the hood. So, speculate, on the back there may have been an entire section for the flight rated engine and aerodyne ductwork, up front would have the do-dads for the aerodynamic wheel covers and flight radar stuff. To my mind the flying version of Deckard's car would be quite a bit different, which begs the question: for all the seeming work needed to rip out the flying stuff and make the car street legal, what's the point? It seems much more expensive than just pulling out the police gear from a Crown Vic.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

As promised here are some pics of the Police version that arrived on the tail of Deckard's car....

The boxart is superb....










Decals are Cartograf as before but a larger sheet...










Wheels are subtley different from the Deckard version...










The main physical difference is the roof lights...










The assembly instructions are entirely in Japanese so it's important not to miss this step to drill out the holes for the roof lights....










Roof lights are moulded in separate colours with chrome bases...










I suppose the two versions could have been combined as one kit but I guess doing separate ones is better for Fujimi's sales....


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Incidentally, the Police version also includes the etched fret of Spinner logos as did Deckard's Sedan.
There's no reference to these in the instructions but I'm wondering if they were evident on the original cars....anybody have any information on this?


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

miniature sun said:


> Incidentally, the Police version also includes the etched fret of Spinner logos as did Deckard's Sedan.
> There's no reference to these in the instructions but I'm wondering if they were evident on the original cars....anybody have any information on this?


Suppose they are for the inevitable base display? By the way, thanks for posting this. it looks like a killer kit. 

Was the gun finished?


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Yes, the gun looks like that straight from the box...


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Just wondering if there is a ParaGrafix set in the pipeline for these kits or should I start on them now?


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

One omission by Fujimi are the five black lines that run down the front pillar alongside the windshield...










Oddly they appear on the boxart but not on the decal sheet. I was thinking they might be vents but Deckard's sedan doesn't have them...










Should be easy enough to mock some up but a little disappointing...


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

miniature sun said:


> One omission by Fujimi are the five black lines that run down the front pillar alongside the windshield...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kept all my TSDS aftermarket decal sheets and they have these wonderful micro-thin black borders around all the usable decals. So, essentially, I have tons of super-thin black line decals ready for whatever I need them for.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for the pics of the cars! I have no idea why Deckard would have 'Police' markings if he was off the force (I don't use 'retired' as that's what is done to skinjobs, ne?  )

I mean, that's not making for a very subtle 'plainclothes' vehicle, is it? Or maybe it's just on loan to him since he's back on the job, I don't think I recall any indication he had a private car.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I agree Steve...I think Fujimi have taken the police decals from the restored car and not the one seen on screen. This pic clearly shows no police markings....










Also I can't see any trace of a roof light although he might carry one of those magnetic types like Kojak used to use in an emergency....


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL! Yes, the '70s style 'bubblegum machine' magnetic police light. 

You know, it's surely possible. Deckard *seems* to have a police standard comm setup, so having a blinker isn't a stretch, but there's the issue of needing to get out of the car to apply it. It's not like gull-wing doors tend to have roll-down windows. 

which of course makes getting drivethru food a bit of a challenge, huh?


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

AFAIK the police light and the lettering was added to the prop when it was restored for display in the exhibition, they were not present when the car was filmed. Also, the original paint job was more brownish like in the still photography. Interestingly, the still also shows the black lines on the front pillar on Deckard's car.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

electric indigo said:


> Also, the original paint job was more brownish like in the still photography.


Exactly. To my eyes, the original looks like a metallic bronze or brown of some sort. The restored version is obviously orange, and the instructions in the kit say to paint the car red. :freak:

I was also scratching my head over the inclusion of the Police markings. Now that I see the photo without them, I'll be omitting them from my build.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I've read reports that the sedan was two-tone in colour....maroon below the bottom edge of the windows and bronze/metallic brown above...the photo from the set seems to back this up.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

great photos and info!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I got my Police-Sedan version in this afternoon- a real nice kit. The A-Pillar stripes I am just going to draw on with a rapidiograph pen I think.

Now I am looking at the classic Spinner and this kit and trying to decide how to modify it to flight mode. Nothing major, but some changes so it looks like the panels moved around to expose ducts and tuck the front wheels in some with retractable covers...

Anybody spot this in the Aerial traffic on BluRay?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> I got my Police-Sedan version in this afternoon- a real nice kit. The A-Pillar stripes I am just going to draw on with a rapidiograph pen I think.
> 
> Now I am looking at the classic Spinner and this kit and trying to decide how to modify it to flight mode. Nothing major, but some changes so it looks like the panels moved around to expose ducts and tuck the front wheels in some with retractable covers...
> 
> Anybody spot this in the Aerial traffic on BluRay?


I'm really inclined to believe there's some significant alterations when the car had the flight machinery was removed. I think there's a clue when you look at the front hood and all that exposed stuff. Imagine that the front wheels are now where the forward lift ducts were, and there's an entire front end assembly removed which included the streamlining covers for the (moved forward) front wheels. The back would be minus all the 'retrofitted' stuff and overall more streamlined, and the big 'ramming' bumpers would be gone.

Or something to that effect. 'Backdating' the car is a real intellectual challenge!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I think something along the lines of those forward facing wheel pods from the Spinner would look good on this, only more boxy and angular to fit in with the rest of the bodywork


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

miniature sun said:


> I think something along the lines of those forward facing wheel pods from the Spinner would look good on this, only more boxy and angular to fit in with the rest of the bodywork


Yeah, that's my thought. That moves the front wheels forward, shifts the center of gravity a bit. Also the big boxy overhanging bit on the back (which one assumes is for the retrofitted ground engine and I think air conditioning unit) wouldn't be there, or...it might. That's a tough call on further reflection.

Man, one thing I can't get over is the HUGE dashboard shelf on these cars! TOTALLY impractical! Can you imagine how many pens and other small items would end up sliding out of reach and trapped near the glass?


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Steve H said:


> Man, one thing I can't get over is the HUGE dashboard shelf on these cars! TOTALLY impractical! Can you imagine how many pens and other small items would end up sliding out of reach and trapped near the glass?


Not to mention trying to clean the inside of the windscreen...it's hard enough in my car...


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Adding forward wheel pods would be cool and fit the design flow nicely. The thing I keep coming back to is that Dekkard's Sedan was a grounded Police unit and the Police version looks about the same. I know it was to save money for film props, but going by what was shown on screen that would imply that the Flight features would either deploy or parts would move around as with the classic Spinner.
I will be adding something to that enormous dashboard shelf. I figure that would be a good place for a navigational flight computer since it has all that window above it and a view forward...


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

It may be a decommissioned Spinner ... but it doesn't have to be the same model year as the flying versions in the film. Maybe the ground vehicles were based on an older Spinner model.

Personally, I wouldn't waste time trying to make a connection between the two.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Bottom line is that Sir Ridley Scott was over budget on the movie and running out of time. Syd Mead had to design 25 vehicles for the movie with not a lot of time or money to spend on them. Had they more time and money we may have seen more differences between the Police Car and Deckard's car. In the end, they are similiar because of budgets. Make up whatever type of back story you want with them, it will be just as accurate as the next guys!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

SteveR said:


> It may be a decommissioned Spinner ... but it doesn't have to be the same model year as the flying versions in the film. Maybe the ground vehicles were based on an older Spinner model.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't waste time trying to make a connection between the two.


Oh, I think we all understand it would be a different model year. I think the main question would be how MUCH of an evolution is there? After all, a 737 looks NOTHING like a 727, yet you can see the lineage clearly between a 747 and a 707.

And we can get into esoterica. Does Spinner make flying cars just for the Police? Is Spinner a brand/style, or the manufacturer? We see there are other flying cars, at least one other distinct type (if poorly seen) and IIRC hints of larger flying vans/trucks, but not a LOT of them. So the Police Spinner is likely more in use for the ability to avoid traffic jams, right? Given how terrible traffic can be NOW in major cities like New York and Los Angeles that makes sense. Is that why they exist? 

Who owns a flying car? Super woop-de-do bigshots and rich people, surely. Yet aren't those people living outside of the city? I guess they'd need to come in to work, not everyone lives at the top of their own archology. So there's likely something akin to a Spinner limo. 

Ha. And suddenly a diorama with a Police Spinner and the AMTronic pops to mind.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The Spinner was originally described that way after the way it flies- the landing on the roof port at the Police headquarters is a good example. Since in the film there are also name plate logos for that I think it is more of a product line. The sky has established traffic lanes full of vehicles so I think the Aerial versions are not jsut reserved for the Rich and Police use, The Alfa Romeo scene in the beginning was devoid of any special markings, it looked like an older civilian vehicle.
I think the Spinner designation is sort of like Xerox- both a type of product and a specific company. Since the #27 Police Sedan has Spinner logos frets included I am just going to go with it being an older model with a flight mode, the classic Spinner is the newest thing with a design more dedicated to flight with smoother aerodynamics and transparent floor panels.
The bottom line is that there are pleanty of builders who can perfectly duplicate the subject as seen in the film, I juat want to try something different.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Talking of the Alfa Romeo.....










If you look close you can see parts of the AMT Vulcan Shuttle...


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

More evidence against the spurious 'Police' lettering on the Sedan.

Note the same marking behind the front wheel of the Police version on the boxart....










...but there's no sign of it on the decal sheet or the instructions and I doubt it existed on the real car...










Also note the rather lame font used on the restored (orange)Sedan...I doubt that the large '56' appeared on Deckard's either although I can't find a clear enough pic. My bet is that if he's working undercover he'd likely just have regular license plates and a detachable roof light.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

This page has a nice illustrated overview of the Blade Runner vehicles:

http://1608site.blog38.fc2.com/blog-category-15.html

Note that the artist neglected the two-tone paint job on Deckard's sedan.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

electric indigo said:


> This page has a nice illustrated overview of the Blade Runner vehicles:
> 
> http://1608site.blog38.fc2.com/blog-category-15.html
> 
> Note that the artist neglected the two-tone paint job on Deckard's sedan.


If you watch the street scene where the cops get into the Spinner and take off, the green Sedan goes by in the foreground and the windows closest to the camera are missing and replaced by plastic sheeting.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Very nice research and discussion. Mini, can't wait to see you build these pups.......EPIC!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Found some rattle can colours for the Sedan....










Don't show up too well on the pic but they both look spot on...


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

I found this on propsummit: Apparently, the Sedan was used in a magazine ad, probably still in it's original paint job.

Here's the link to the original post: 

http://propsummit.com/viewtopic.php?p=49483#49483


----------



## spinner44 (Aug 7, 2005)

miniature sun said:


> I've read reports that the sedan was two-tone in colour....maroon below the bottom edge of the windows and bronze/metallic brown above...the photo from the set seems to back this up.


Yes, it has a 2 tone color scheme. I have some pre-production stills of Deckard's Sedan just outside Gene Winfield's shop taken at daylight and the color difference is right there.

Miniature Sun, your spray colors seem to be a very close match from what my memory recalls. Congratulations! I'll look for them too


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Bad news on the colours....the crimson is too pale and the bronze is more like a copper....just shows you cant trust the labels on spray cans!
I'll keep looking for the correct ones....


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I've reached the point of applying colour to the bodywork but I'm doubtful over the correct colour.

The most common image seen purporting to be Deckard's car is this one....










...which appears to show a maroon/purple below the window line with a bronze/brown above.
The problem is that the two-tone scheme appears to be at odds with the car seen on the stakeout outside the Bradbury, which appears to be an all-over dark orange.
I found this pic which appears to be an unrestored car....note the black lines on the pillars....seemingly an overall dark orange...










I'm not sure when the restoration of the grounded spinners took place or how many were restored, however this one appears to be the restored version (no pillar lines)....



















Again, same dark orange....I'm assuming the restorers would try to match the original colour.
This one appears to be the museum one judging by the bogus Police markings, but note the addition of a roof mounted light bar....










All very confusing!....anybody got any additional shots of the originals or any definitive information?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice job Miniature but it's not the car I'm looking at!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I think I've found my colour....it's Rover Orange Blaze and is actually less bright than the flash makes it appear.....


----------



## ukwookie (Aug 25, 2004)

Any updates on this?

I've just picked up one of these kits and I'd love to see one finished...

Tony


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Actually Tony I was just looking at it this very afternoon. I'm currently all go on the Space Ark but I might try and finish the Sedan alongside it.


----------



## ukwookie (Aug 25, 2004)

Good man :thumbsup:

I was very impressed by your buildup of the police car so I'm keen to see what you make of the sedan!

Tony


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Attention all Sedan fans: The kit is heavily discounted at Hobbylink Japan:

http://www.hlj.com/product/fuj09135


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

electric indigo said:


> Attention all Sedan fans: The kit is heavily discounted at Hobbylink Japan:
> 
> http://www.hlj.com/product/fuj09135


Thanks for the heads up :thumbsup:

Another Sedan and Spinner on the way....already have a second Police Car.

Expect some more movement on this build when the etch arrives....:wave:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

A commission,and this is what I came up with.It looks like orange,but in real life,it is more brown.Boyds Sunburst Orange with Black added.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

falcondesigns said:


> A commission,and this is what I came up with.It looks like orange,but in real life,it is more brown.Boyds Sunburst Orange with Black added.


Nice match....just one thing, you might want to remove those sprue struts in the side windows before painting in the black rubber trim....


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

miniature sun said:


> Nice match....just one thing, you might want to remove those sprue struts in the side windows before painting in the black rubber trim....


I do that just before I paint the trim......


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

falcondesigns said:


> A commission,and this is what I came up with.It looks like orange,but in real life,it is more brown.Boyds Sunburst Orange with Black added.


Looking good there Alex!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

*Progress....*

This is the color in natural light.Figured out how I'm going to light it.


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

"Munufactured"? That's pretty funny....


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

That colour looks spot on.
I should be getting back on with my build tomorrow as my two ParaGrafix sets have turned up....










Despite having different labels, both sets are identical and provide parts for both the standard cars as seen driving around and the hero interior depicted when Deckard is behind the wheel. The attention to detail is what you'd expect from Paul and I can't wait to light one up.
First plan is to upgrade my existing Sedan interior to model Deckard sitting in the car making the call to Pris.
I'm going to use the second set to build a Police version with an open door.....
I also have some plans for a Police Bike to match....watch this space....


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

It's been ages since my last viewing of BR (shame on me), but isn't Ford actually sitting in the Spinner interior when he is filmed calling Sebastian's place?


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

electric indigo said:


> It's been ages since my last viewing of BR (shame on me), but isn't Ford actually sitting in the Spinner interior when he is filmed calling Sebastian's place?


Yes he is....you can tell by the curve of the door frame, however from the outside it's the brown Sedan and he has to drive away when the kids rip the aircon unit off the roof. It's one of those things that were done in the movie which the makers never realised would be noticed by viewers 30 years later....
The upgrade set gives the option of depicting the actual interior of the real car....as seen in the Police Museum example....or the Sedan in the movie with the screen-used Spinner interior.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Glad you like the etch, Iain! (That got to you quick!)

BTW - I don't spell it out in the instructions, but the two Pris displays are slightly different. I ran a bunch of filters on the right-hand one on the backlight film sheet (see below) to make it appear more like what's seen on the screen. (I originally intended to only include that one, but then decided to add the clean version.)

On the label - I thought it would be fun to have the two different versions. Kind of like the different covers of comic books.

And finally, a quick überdetailing idea I forgot to include in the instructions: if building the "driving car" version, etch part B3 can be used as a template to cut a styrene "shark fin". 1/32" (0.8mm) styrene looks to be about right.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

I finally got around to watch the "Dangerous Days" documentation feature from the BluRay edition, and there were a few shots of the Sedan from unprocessed shots in it, where you get a clear view of the colors and some details of the filming prop. Most notably, it has the Sedan parked in front of the Bradbury building, where you get a clear view from behind, entering the garage at Deckard's house, and passing through the tunnel. The post-processed footage of these scenes from the movie is mostly harsh highlights and dark shadows with nothing in between.

Unfortunately I don't have a BluRay drive in my computer so I can't provide any screenshots.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

So after a fairly lengthy hiatus I'm back on with the Sedan. Obviously the arrival of the etch and the accompanying photo reference means that the build will be slightly more involved than the Police version I built last year.
That said, I have plans for another Police version with an open door to show off the interior....

One issue I did come across was that I'd already assembled the dashboard on the Sedan before I obtained the etch. This would entail a much harder job cutting away two layers of styrene to make way for the lights. Luckily I have a spare Sedan kit which I'm intending building as the green version seen in the street scenes so I simply swapped out the parts so I could start afresh....:thumbsup:

Here's the basic dashboard components....










First job was to remove the prominent lip moulded onto the top edge....










This joint should be seamless when the screens are in place so a little filler and sanding will be needed here.
Next I cut the two etched screen parts from the fret and test fitted them to determine where to remove the plastic....note the area of the main dash piece that also needs surgery....These parts were then chaindrilled and the excess plastic removed...










On chopping out the dashboard I discovered that the assembly socket that mates with the interior tub was visible and might interfere with the lighting so I removed it using side cutters and a sharp blade...


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I then very carefully removed the excess plastic from the screens...you need to be super-careful here as the process doesn't leave a lot of material along the bottom edge of the main screen...I used a blade that was sharp but not too sharp to avoid removing too much material. Once the screens are fixed to the dash however there is scope to reinforce this area with sheet styrene....










Next it was onto the main interior tub which had already recieved a coat of paint at the rear end....the dark matt brown in the seating area is just a base coat for the eventual beige colour.

First I test fitted the brass for the centre console to determine where the lights will be going....It's worth mentioning here that I'm building the 'hero' version which is the one Deckard sits in outside the Bradbury. I should have enough spare etch and screens left to use on my Green 'street car'....










More chaindrilling and cutting resulted in two neat openings.....



















More tomorrow.....:wave:

Another job is to level the door panels prior to testfitting the door controls....the white area is where the plastic has been scraped flat, level with its surroundings


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

As always, great to see your builds, Iain!

This is looking very cool.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Not to step on your post,Ian,Here is a small update on my client build.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Your build just gets better and better Alex.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Thanks,Paul......a little bit more.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

More progress today....

When assembled to the dash, the monitors have a large gap underneath...not an issue in the basic kit but obviously a problem if you intend to light it...so a piece of scrap styrene was cut and fixed in place...note the notch to allow for the steering mount...



















Also some holes need cutting into the door linings to allow light through to the etch....



















As with any lighting job it's important to plan ahead as to where the lights are fitted and to ensure that the kit will still fit together after modification. I lined the centre console with aluminium tape to prevent light leaks and also to bounce the light around inside so that it projects through the etch. A simple bulkhead was installed at the rear of the console and a hole drilled to take a 3mm white LED....










A similar hole was drilled in the front end and a piece of styrene fabricated to seal the bottom of the transmission tunnel....


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

The LED's were then glued in place....by having them light the box horizontally from either end this provides a more even light avoiding 'hot spots' through any particular area of etch....




























Back onto the etch and the instructions say to remove the end panel of the raised portion of the centre console and replace with styrene to allow you to insert a light within....the hatched portion was simply bent back and forth till it snapped off....










The part is then folded and attached to the main panel....before being clad in some truly tiny pieces...



















It's a similar story with the parts for the door panels....










More soon....


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

By the way Paul, on the centre console is part H8 designed to attach to the edge of the moulding (so that it sticks out) or the side so it lies flat?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The light boxes are looking super, Iain. Thanks for showing the step-by-step on this, I love to see non-OOB build WIP shots.

Alex - the ex-chrome parts look super. You really nailed the color of the machined aluminum.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

miniature sun said:


> By the way Paul, on the centre console is part H8 designed to attach to the edge of the moulding (so that it sticks out) or the side so it lies flat?


That's kind of up to you - in the hero interior it's kind of free-standing mounted to the tube at the side of the videophone. One of those details that didn't transfer well between the two.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Paul...I figured as much...I'll see what it looks like with the seats in place.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Alex...as Paul said, you've done a great job on the metallics....definitely a good idea to lose the chrome on most of the parts...


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Thanks Ian,Your build is helping me with mine.The Photos that Paul linked to really helped a lot to see detail on the car at the Police Museum,things I would never have seen,like the metal color on all the detail parts.I look at those everyday.....


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Miniature Sun, just for your Information: Mead's Rendering of the Sedan interior shows it has a twist wrist steering just like the Spinner, I guess the wheel was used in the prop to save costs. The twist steering would be more in-universe, if you want to follow that road.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Enjoying this step-by-step immensely! Kudo's!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

electric indigo said:


> Miniature Sun, just for your Information: Mead's Rendering of the Sedan interior shows it has a twist wrist steering just like the Spinner, I guess the wheel was used in the prop to save costs. The twist steering would be more in-universe, if you want to follow that road.


Not sure I've seen that particular sketch....any chance of a link?


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Just found one:

http://simotron.wordpress.com/2012/11/19/blade-runner-spinner-interior-concept-syd-mead/

It's labeled as "Spinner interior", but from you can see that it's actually the Sedan in the painting.

Also in the picture are some nice ideas for greeblies on the right side of the dashboard.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Here's a shot from the movie - you can see Ford holding the hand controllers.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Paulbo said:


> Here's a shot from the movie - you can see Ford holding the hand controllers.


This is the Spinner's interior, not Deckard's sedan, right?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Correct - they used the Spinner hero interior with some minor redressing to stand in for Deckard's car for the interior shots.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the reference pics guys...



Paulbo said:


> Correct - they used the Spinner hero interior with some minor redressing to stand in for Deckard's car for the interior shots.


Hmmmm...and there lies the problem....I like the idea of dressing up the passenger side and I might attempt that overhead console....the problem with losing the steering wheel is that to the casual observer it could be hard to say which is the driver's side given that I live in the UK and we drive on the other side of the car to you guys (the correct side )

I might have a go at running some fibre optics into the steering wheel instead :thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

miniature sun said:


> ...we drive on the other side of the car to you guys (the correct side )...


I dunno, we drive on the right side of the road ... there are two meanings of the word "right" and they both apply.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

electric indigo said:


> Miniature Sun, just for your Information: Mead's Rendering of the Sedan interior shows it has a twist wrist steering just like the Spinner, I guess the wheel was used in the prop to save costs. The twist steering would be more in-universe, if you want to follow that road.


I assume the prop had the steering wheel because it was maybe thought we'd never see anyone driving, using stage set and cutting to that shot, the steering wheel being more practical for the stage hand driving the thing. 

All things considered, and knowing Scott's history and obsession for detail, re-using the Police Spinner interior sure is sloppy. I mean, even if Scott had the opinion that "the audience wouldn't really spot this" I can't imagine him watching the shots and not screaming in OCD driven frustration over the obvious not-matching stuff. 

So here's a thing. Anybody considered taking the Spinner kit and making a 'decommissioned', grounded version? I wonder how that would look, using Deckard's car as a master image to work towards.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

They originally had the Twist-Wrist steering in the prop cars but no one could drive with them. They swapped out with a small linked-chain steering wheel in one of the Spinners- you see it when Bryant in one while he is talking with Deckard.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Well whatever the rights and wrongs of the exterior/ interior mismatch, I'm pressing on with the build sticking largely to Paul's interperatation but adding a few bits of my own....

First thing here was a styrene replacement for the brass piece I removed from the centre console to accomodate an LED inside. The styrene piece was made overheight so it meets the underside of the dash. The LED within was carefully sanded to allow it to slide into the narrow aperture...as long as you take care not to expose the 'element' then it will still work fine....



















I also took the opportunity to add some styrene rod to the etch to give it some extra dimension....










Based on the reference pic kindly supplied earlier, I scratched some additional instruments for the passenger side using Evergreen strip and a length of guitar string....I'm intending to add a few more bits here and have some random fibre optic lights....



















Here's a quick test fit with the dashboard in place.....










More soon.....:wave:


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

It's coming along nicely. Do you plan to also add details to the sides of the interior?



Steve H said:


> So here's a thing. Anybody considered taking the Spinner kit and making a 'decommissioned', grounded version? I wonder how that would look, using Deckard's car as a master image to work towards.


Note that the "Sedan Spinner" origin is a different beast from the Police Spinner. I posted the related sketches here:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=373193


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

electric indigo said:


> It's coming along nicely. Do you plan to also add details to the sides of the interior?


Paul's kit provides panels for the doors and aside from that, with the seats in, not much else is visible


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

electric indigo said:


> It's coming along nicely. Do you plan to also add details to the sides of the interior?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I remember that. I just phrased things very awkwardly I think. Sometimes the brain misfires  

I'll expand on the though.

Has anyone ever considered taking the Police Spinner kit, altering it in a way similar to what was done with Deckard's car (supposedly a no longer flight capable vehicle), a process that would involve quite a bit of logical deconstruction, and in effect making a car for Deckard that then conforms to the interior shots (as they didn't appear to make a second, different car interior for the different look of the car exterior used).

Consider it a 'what-if Extra Special Edition' effect model, where Scott goes back and says "ARRGGH I can't STAND those shots! I'm using CGI to replace the car!" 

(and no, I'm not gonna do it. No way I've got the mad skillz for that sort of thing!)


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Final update for today....

The upgrade set provides cutting guides to open up the two missing windows in the rear bulkhead...










It's a fiddly job and you need to take care not to put too much pressure on the rather delicate framework but it's well worth the effort....


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Some more....

In every Sedan/Police Car 27 kit Fujimi kindly supply the etched fret that comes with the Spinner kit bearing the Spinner logos...presumably because Deckard's car is supposed to be a grounded earlier version of the Police fliers.










There's no evidence of this logo being used on the actual Sedan in the movie but I thought it might be fun to use it somewhere that might still remain in the grounded version. So I cut some ribbed Evergreen sheet to fit the footwells....(sorry about the dark pic)....










I then applied the logos....










After some painting and scraping back the face of the logos I had some neat looking mats...just the thing to keep that acid rain from ruining your carpets....note the wear on the drivers side...


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Meanwhile the interior etched pieces were first primed then painted matt black before being drybrushed with various shades of grey...










The dashboard is a mixture of black and desert yellow....










It's just about ready for the detail painting...note the LED's for the monitors...I'll use some diffuser material to even out the light from these behind the screens....










Here's the centre console prior to detail painting....note I've filled the open holes that let the light through using Microscale Kristal Klear (PVA or white glue works too) which dries transparent...these will then be tinted using Tamiya clear colours...


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Getting ready for piping and wires......


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That is a really neat touch with the Spinner logo floor mats!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

The floormats are BRILLIANT! I also like the color and weathering you're using on the various consoles, it looks like the plastic used in a car that's been not kept up very well, some sun fading, some damage from cigarette smoke. Someone get some Armor-all!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Love the floor mats Iain  Nice "real world" touch.

The painting's coming along great - super weathering.

The "transom" area on your sedan's looking great Alex.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Alex that's looking great....are you going with the armoured cable look for the pipework like the Miami Sedan?


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the comments...glad you like the floor mats...I'm just putting the finishing touches to the lighting now...pictures very soon....


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

miniature sun said:


> Alex that's looking great....are you going with the armoured cable look for the pipework like the Miami Sedan?


The mats Rock,Ian.I have some very fine copper wire that I will experiment with to get the cable strands as they are on the car now.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

As promised here's a first look at the lights...still got some leaks on the edges of the panels but easily fixed....










Note that none of the individual holes have been colour tinted yet...










Console rear....










Here's the dashboard unlit....for the main screen I've gone with the Spinner lifting off after Deckard has explained who he is to the cops, the smaller screen has Pris answering Sebastian's phone....










And lit...this pic doesn't really do it justice....to the naked eye it looks fabulous, once more big thanks to Paul for such a fantastic product....










Still got to add some fibre optics to the right of the dash but it's almost ready to go together....


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Awesome work. Deckard must have one hell of a stereo in there...


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Looks great! Have you thought about maybe tinting some of the buttons a different color?


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Rotwang said:


> Looks great! Have you thought about maybe tinting some of the buttons a different color?


Once I've fixed the light leaks I'm going to use Tamiya clear colours to tint the lights


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Outstanding......


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Alex and to everyone who's commented so far....

I added some fibre optics to the passenger side dash....










I got the fibres from a cheap Halloween toy and simply drilled out the dash using a 0.5mm drill and fed them through...what I didn't realise was that the CA glue I used to secure them reacted with them and actually melted the fibres!...nothing for it but to remove the damage, redrill them and then secure this time using 5-minute epoxy....










I fed them using a 3mm blue LED and the result was worth the hassle....










Now for the really hard part...scratchbuilding a realistic Deckard figure....I have one of the ODG figure sets for the Spinner which look ok in that context however the Deckard doesn't fit the Sedan and he's in the wrong pose...I'll see what I can come up with....


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

That is just sharp. The lights on the 'radio' unit just really make it pop and add some visual balance to the console. 

So have you decided on steering wheel vs. twist grips? As a rationalization I can see how replacing the (drive/fly-by-wire?) twist handles with a conventional (still drive-by-wire most likely, with an added feedback unit?) wheel would make sense as part of the decommissioning conversion. 

OTOH twist grip steering is FROM THE FUTURE, BABY! YEAH!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Outstanding work so far. Good luck wit the Deckard figure. It's a pity the ODG figure is one piece. Maybe you can just repose the head and remove the arms and noodle bowl and just do new arms/hands?


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I know what you mean about the futuristic paddles but I think I'm going with the steering wheel....

Meanwhile, after a trawl through my spares boxes I came across the remains of what I think was the navigator from a Tamiya rally car...I was also lucky to find a 1/24 head, just about the only one I have that isn't wearing a crash helmet.










I've done some surgery on the legs as the Sedan seats are really low to the floor. I also carved away the racing harness on the torso. The challenge now is to create the shirt, tie, jacket and trenchcoat....hmmmmm


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Some progress on Deckard....

I started out by adding a shirt collar and tie from thin styrene sheet applied with copious amounts of Plastic Weld cement to soften it and make it conform....










It's surprising how much better the figure looks just by those simple additions...










I then added some lapels and another collar to represent his suit jacket...I also added cuffs to the bottom of the trousers to disguise the rally driver origins...










The buttons were made from some of the etched ignition keys that come with Pauls upgrade set....










At this point I started to add the trenchcoat parts, intending to beef up the styrene with blendable filler, until I had a sudden thought that maybe he wasn't wearing it when he made the call to Pris....so now I'm off to check my DVD...


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

IIRC he wears the trenchcoat when he leaves the car to go over to the Bradbury. And I think he wears no jacket, just the shirt.

Anyways, you work at an amazing speed.


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

It's a thing of beauty


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

A little progress on Deckard....my figure sculpting skills are not the best but I've roughed out the trenchcoat...just need to leave it to set before fine tuning the edges and adding some more detail. Given that the eye will be drawn more to the lights than to the figure, I'll be happy if he just bears a resemblence...


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Sweet! I love that you have him leaning in and facing Pris on the screen. Really makes it in the moment.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Well I've finished my Deckard figure off, I'm reasonably pleased with him considering figure sculpting is not my forte. The camera flash makes him appear shiny when in fact he is dead matt, here he is test fitted in the driving seat....










I gave him a sort of laptop made from a piece of styrene topped with an offcut of one of the spare slides from the upgrade set....










Close up he doesn't bear much resemblance to Harrison Ford, in fact in a strange way he looks more like Mark Hamill....anyway, once the body is on and the interior lit I think he'll look ok....


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I think you did a fantastic with him.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

He does look a bit like Mark Hamill. I do like the detail you gave his collar and he'll look fine one installed in the lit cabin.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

A little more progress....

As well as giving you templates to cut out the missing windows in the rear bulkhead, the etched set also provides templates for cutting the 'glass' out of transparent sheet....










These were duly installed in the bulkhead along with the kit transparency and the whole assembly cemented in place....










I also painted in the lights using Tamiya Clear colours...some of these require a second coat whilst others have been blacked out using dark grey paint...



















Overall the effect is starting to look more convincing...now to tackle the rest of the kit...:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The glass looks great, Iain. BTW - the glass in the original car was installed as those surface mounted plates.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

My god, that's looking fantastic. Also shoutout to Paul for including the window glass templates. That's attention to detail.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

More progress....

I finally attached the dashboard to the interior tub and did the final wiring to leave just a single set of feeds. These are way overlength and feed out through the bottom of the chassis behind the rear wheel...they'll then feed through the base and on to the power supply. The whole interior assembly was then glued to the chassis.
I then added the various engine parts which had been pre-painted. These were then connected up using a mixture of the kit-supplied vinyl tubing, some slightly thicker black wire and some wire-wound guitar string to simulate the cables seen in the pics of the real vehicle.




























I'm going to add more weathering to the engine area using some washes and powdered pigments.

Here's a couple of views of the lights on the completed interior....I chose to mount the steering wheel with the spokes horizontal which is at odds with the instructions and also the real car but it means the screen displaying the spinner taking off is not obscured....



















Finally, a slightly blurry shot of the interior in darkness showing just how bright those lights are.....










More soon.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Very cool. Thanks for the photo with the lights lit in the dark, really shows off the lighting effects on the figure.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Whilst building the engine deck I thought I'd install the license plate that Fujimi provide as a decal.
There doesn't appear to be any reference on the instruction sheet to it's placement which is odd given that it is the only accurate decal on the whole sheet.
The Miami Sedan has it as a sticker on the centre of the rear bodywork which looked wrong to me.
A trawl of the web found these two pics showing that it was actually mounted on a metal plate to the left side of the engine, high enough to be seen over the tail lights.



















So I'll need to fabricate a suitable plate....also, as I'm depicting the scene of Deckard parked making the call to Pris, I'll need to illuminate the lights on the bumpers....eek!

Another odd thing I spotted was while watching the scene of Deckard driving into his apartment building....it's teeming with rain yet the wiper is stationary and there's no evidence it's been sweeping the windscreen at all....possibly the wipers were dummies as it maybe proved too difficult to get them to work?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

IIRC the wipers were supposed to be operational but the production crew could not get them to work when filming.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Getting close to finishing...still can't decide on lighting the rear lights...very little room even for SMD's and not much opportunity to hide the feeds....
Anyway, here's the rear license plate installed...










The only other decal to apply was the red/white circle on the roof....the decals are by Cartograf and respond well to Microsol. Still some touching in to do on the window rubbers....










Rear view....note the two pipes going into the 'intake' on the roof, these are closer to the real car and not how they are shown in the kit instructions. A light spirit wash was applied made up of used thinners and MIG 'Starship Filth' oil colour. The overall colour of the Sedan appears much redder in these pics than to the eye....I'll get some done in daylight once it's finished (and it's stopped raining!)










Nearly there :thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I like the subtle wash on the upper part of the car and the fine paint work on the cabling etc.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

More scale insanity....the detail in Blade Runner is staggering...Ridley Scott went to the trouble of getting the art department to create magazines to populate a news stand which is barely glimpsed in the final film.
I thought it would be fun to have some of these on the passenger seat so found the images online and shrank them before printing them off. A copy of Finescale Modeller gave me the dimensions of a typical US magazine size....275mm x 210mm which equates to 11.46mm x 8.75mm at 1/24 scale.
Here's the finished articles...I've not pictured the third mag, delightfully titled 'Krotch', to spare any sensitivities here....










They have back covers too, not that you'll see them, featuring Japanese drinks adverts...note the Johnnie Walker ad which is a brand featured in the movie...










Here they are on the seat....










I'm now thinking he should have a briefcase too.....


----------



## MykTurk (Nov 27, 2006)

miniature sun said:


> I'm now thinking he should have a briefcase too.....


A briefcase? No. 
A portable Voight-Kampff test device in a handy carrying case as shown in the movie? Yes!
:thumbsup:


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

MykTurk said:


> A briefcase? No.
> A portable Voight-Kampff test device in a handy carrying case as shown in the movie? Yes!
> :thumbsup:


Actually that's what I meant...


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Another couple of hours at the computer resulted in an A4 sheet of generic decals to be used on upcoming projects, in particular a Police bike....










They were printed using a basic Canon printer onto clear decal paper and the quality is pretty decent...just have to remember that what appears white is in fact clear so they need to go on a white background....










Here are some alternative license plates....


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Fresh in today from Randy Cooper....a superb resin diorama base.....

This is it straight out of the box with no cleaning up....










It's based on the building where Batty and Leon stand watching Deckard and Gaff search the apartment at 1187 Hunterwasser. The columns and door are really finely detailed and the parts extremely well cast...










Close up of the doorway detailing...










Detail on the pillar....










I'm intending to light the two large screens above the canopy and also add some lights to the door. I'm also going to extend the roadway out in front...


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

This is getting even more awesome.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow, I was going to ask if you were going to light the diorama as well but you've already answered that.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

The diorama base as it comes is great but I wanted to make some minor adjustments...
Firstly, the pillars were too close to the door for my taste...










I built a small section of additional flooring from sheet styrene to allow the rear wall to move back....



















This gives a greater gap from the wall to the pillars....










I also wanted to add downlights to the underside of the canopy to illuminate the entrance. I had a slight issue with the canopy piece as the thickness wasn't constant along it's length. If I was building the kit stock then this would be virtually unnoticeable but it was a problem with the lighting in mind....










I overcame it by glueing a strip of styrene along the underside of the front edge....










I then built up the underside with strips of increasing thickness...










Holes were carefully drilled through the canopy to house the LED downlights....


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

A piece of styrene sheet forms the new underside of the canopy...this is deeper than the original piece to allow for the rear wall being pushed back.
I obtained these brass portholes from my local model shop....










They are rebated on the back to allow them to drop into a pre-drilled hole...










And here they are fitted....










I've also started fitting out the two roof-mounted advertising signs for lighting. I attached a strip of styrene around the inside edges to allow a transparent sign to be dropped in....note also the foil backing to reflect the light forwards...


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Ha, just realised I've been placing the pillars upside down which explains the fit problems....D'oh!

I need to start following instructions even though the kit only has six parts!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

miniature sun said:


> Ha, just realised I've been placing the pillars upside down which explains the fit problems...


LOL. Welcome to my world! :freak:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Happens to all of us.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

A little more progress with the diorama....

The main elements are painted and partially weathered...still some detail painting to do around the door and the various bits of ducting....



















The underside of the canopy....I painted this with a rust red enamel and as soon as it was dry oversprayed it with an acrylic red which reacted with the first coat to give a crackled, distressed look...just what I was after.
I inserted six 5mm white LED's into the downlights then filled up the rest of the hole with epoxy resin that dried a milky white...










Here they are lit....










And placed in situ....










Here's a couple of moody night shots in the dark....


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Now, mist everything down and you have a winner!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

It looks completely fantastic, but something is missing, besides the rain... 

Given the overall design esthetic of the film, shouldn't there be some excessive and completely arbitrary grouping of multi-colored lights wherever the 'doorknob' or 'access point' is? Maybe using a piece of unused PE from the detail set as a starting point?


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Steve H said:


> It looks completely fantastic, but something is missing, besides the rain...
> 
> Given the overall design esthetic of the film, shouldn't there be some excessive and completely arbitrary grouping of multi-colored lights wherever the 'doorknob' or 'access point' is? Maybe using a piece of unused PE from the detail set as a starting point?


I'm already on it.....fitting fibre optics to the door....:thumbsup:


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

miniature sun said:


> A little more progress with the diorama....


cracking shot shame you cant get it to rain. didn't model trains have a little gizmo for making puffs of steam a few years back? i could see something like that coming out a wall vent somewhere


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

That RC base is freakin nuts!!! I love it!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Nearly there with the diorama....problem is I keep thinking of things to add...

I've more or less finished the door piece after a lot of painting...remember this is a single piece of resin....










I found some Japanese posters and newspapers on Google and shrunk them to scale before printing them off...they were then glued to the wall using white glue and weathered...










Close up of the posters....










I can't read Japanese so apologies if they are upside down ...










The door received two Japanese characters at the top and some fibre optics at the centre...hard to see in this pic but quite bright in reality...










I also made my own copy of the Los Angeles Times ( it's dated 3rd November 2019) with a suitable headline from just prior to the events in the movie....










Also printed are some actual signs from the movie....










More soon....


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

Chrisisall said:


> Awesome.


sums it up quite well :thumbsup:


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

The posters really bring it to live. 

Feel free to add more dirt. And graffitis, maybe?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

electric indigo said:


> The posters really bring it to live.
> 
> Feel free to add more dirt. And graffitis, maybe?


A Pris in garbage-?


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Chrisisall said:


> A Pris in garbage-?


That did occur to me but it's not the Bradbury so wrong location...however I'm working on some garbage now....:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

That's looking super. Don't worry about any of the Japanese posters/handbills stuck on the wall, anything with a horizontal placement is correct, the vertical posters have the look of 'street placement' where someone promoting a band or event would just slap them on in a hurry and at any angle just to get attention. Surely you've seen such things on lamp posts or other public places. 

I have to say, that door just puzzles the crap out of me. I know it's meant to be 'generic tech sci-fi door' but I can't really figure it out! Should it slide? should it split open? I can't tell!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

An hour in front of the computer produced this cut out appliance box....










Assembled and weathered....note the product description, they've moved on from microwaves....










In situ on the pavement....


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

You should also make an Atari box for old time's sake.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Talk about nuking food in the future!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Finally got the top wall in place with the screens....I've been playing around with japanese adverts downloaded from Google and shrunk to fit the screens...here's a Sapporo beer one....










The flash washes out a lot of the effect...here's a shot in natural light...










Here's the other screen with a girl advertising a herbal drink...










And in the dark....note that the images are only printed on paper...I'm going to experiment printing onto drafting film which I believe is what ParaGrafix use for their film inserts (you might want to correct me on that Paul )...I might also try backing them with EL sheet rather than LED's....


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Nicely done signs!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

One would think there is a severe Blade Runner fan at work here...


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

A Man's job, sir. 

I have to say, I kind of like the look of the paper backlit posters. Yes, film of some sort would look more like video, but there's a really nice retro visual texture to the paper.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I like the paper images as well. It gives a gritty image that fits the Blade Runner world. There probably wouldn't be HD screens above that building.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Back to it.....

Finally installed the screens....they are printed on plain paper, the experiments with the translucent paper didn't work, but I've sandwiched them between clear acetate (front) and very thin styrene sheet (behind) and I'm pleased with the results....





Just need to finish off the piles of garbage and run the wire feeds for the car through the base and I'm done...


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Love it. Just impressive as all get out!

Gawd that's a HUGE dashboard shelf on that car. completely insane and Impractical. I'd love to get some kind of 'pinhead' camera inside there at the level of the driver's head and see just what kind of sightline actually exists.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Pity there wasn't a way to simulate rain as well. It would be nice to see the whole thing photographed with diffuse lighting so the set and car lighting also shows.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Masterful stuff there!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I can't wait to see the finished product - basically hide the wire and it's amazing. A bit more detail in the trash will make it awesome!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Made some miniature garbage bags from actual bin liners....



Here they are placed in the corner.....


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

A tiny pile of dog poo would complete the grimy look...


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Chrisisall said:


> A tiny pile of dog poo would complete the grimy look...


I'll see what I can do....:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

miniature sun said:


> I'll see what I can do....:thumbsup:


Just kidding- it looks FANTASTIC!!


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Do electric dogs...

Never mind. B)


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Some final touches.....

Miniature newspapers scattered across the street....





Close up....note the headline....



Sedan in place.....


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Ohmyflippin'god. That just looks PERFECT. Kudos, and, 
MORE PCTURES PLEASE!!!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

FANTASTIC! 

Now it's time to figure out how to get a constant drizzle going. (Running, ducking for cover.)


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Paulbo said:


> FANTASTIC!
> 
> Now it's time to figure out how to get a constant drizzle going. (Running, ducking for cover.)


Hundreds of 1/4 mm clear rods....


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

If one made a shadowbox diorama out of it one could place several scrims, made maybe from clear acetate like an animation cel, and place them about the scene...

Or something. 

That's really damn sharp looking.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Been a while since I was on this build as I've had a lot of other stuff going on...

Just been messing around with my camera trying to get some interesting night shots....see what you think....

Deckard makes a call....



The lights help highlight the figure....



I think the graininess gives it that misty, acid rain feel...



The advertising screens are still imperfect but I think it adds to the atmosphere....



Another atmospheric shot....



Deckard drives away leaving the papers blowing across the sidewalk.....


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

You cheater. You just published screen grabs.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I am honestly blown away.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Just want to give this thread a bump and hint you to a new offering of the infamous "Deckard's Blaster", this time by Daiki Kogyo. The quality looks quite impressive, and the price is a steal compared to what you had to shell out for dubious garage kits in the past.

http://www.hlj.com/product/dak37167/Sci

http://www.daikikougyou.com/2014item/blaster/blaster.html

July release date, so there's enough time so get your wallet loaded...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Oh my. That IS a beauty. Thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

It might cheer you to know that I'm not quite finished with this build yet....just got a little frazzled by the detail overload....I've got a second storey to the building constructed and awaiting painting prior to final dirtying-down of the base....be onto it straight after the Pilgrim build....


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

miniature sun said:


> It might cheer you to know that I'm not quite finished with this build yet....


More to come! :thumbsup:
*rubs hands like an evil mu-hu-hu-ha-ha type*


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

electric indigo said:


> Just want to give this thread a bump and hint you to a new offering of the infamous "Deckard's Blaster", this time by Daiki Kogyo. The quality looks quite impressive, and the price is a steal compared to what you had to shell out for dubious garage kits in the past.
> 
> http://www.hlj.com/product/dak37167/Sci
> 
> ...



This sort of thing tends to sell out very quickly, so based on my past history and knowledge I suggest ordering as soon as you can. I strongly regret I have to pass on this. 

It looks beautiful. I hope they continue and make other famous SF firearms.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

You don't want to shoot yourself in the foot with Deckard's Blaster, so get yourself a copy of the Blaster Handbook:

http://www.hlj.com/product/ekpbk001/Sci

There are even more goodies around, the franchise still seems to be going strong in Japan:

http://www.hlj.com/scripts/hljlist?SeriesID=205


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Love the Mediacom conversion kit!
http://www.hlj.com/product/MGN00017/Sci
It even has a generic 'Cop' figure (really wish somebody would make one of those for the Fujimi model kit!)


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

If cheap plastic isn't good enough for you, you can get the (almost) real deal blaster from these guys:

http://mule.co.jp/Blaster.html


----------

